# bugging out from the city



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't live in a big city but if I did my back up plan would include a way to get my hands on
some kind of boat. Most big city's have a river. If the Roads are jammed with people trying to
get out a boat or even an inflatable raft might be they way to go. 
It couldn't hurt to go down to the marina docks and look around to see what might be available.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting thought. I think I might check things out sooner than when you need them. I suppose with a minimum of tools and such you could jump start a boat's engine. A boats ignition, is it easy to get at?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd definitely slap some green/brown camo paint on this one if it was mine, or drape a camo net over it. 
Later we could start the engine and move to another spot anytime we wanted..










_"Will we be safe here Mr. Allnut?"
"Why sure Miss, ain't nobody gonna find us down this backwater!"_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Interesting thought. I think I might check things out sooner than when you need them. I suppose with a minimum of tools and such you could jump start a boat's engine. A boats ignition, is it easy to get at?


Depends on the kind of boat and powerplants.

My Chryslere Ace's were easy. Being 6 cylinder Flatheads with old skool ignition.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well at least on a boat you have lots of water, if you can purify/desalinate it. Where I live, boats would be nearly 100 miles away. But as dumb as it sounds, I just had a revelation. I can use Google Earth to look around my area to find ponds, swimming pools etc. Damn, *thanks* for piquing my interest and leading me to a another idea!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I consider swimming pools to be big water storage containers. One of the things that my water purification system filters out is chlorine along with urine. Floaters might clog up the filters so I might have to run it through a strainer first or check close to make sure that they aren't Baby Ruth bars. Sorry for the obscure reference to Caddy Shack.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Something to keep in mind before deciding to go to the local marina and stealing someone's boat. The owner of said boat may be planning to use it himself, and people with boats are a close knit group and they may not appreciate someone coming and trying to steal their's or one of their friends boat. You just might find yourself getting shot at from a bunch of different people and from different directions.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Having to travel into the pit of Oakland, SF and the greater Bay Area often I worry about bugging out of there. There are water ways but you'd need a ton of power to go against the San Joaquin / Sacramento River flows and that'd just get you back into the valley. Air retreat would be the best, but I'm not rich enough for that. I keep tabs on bike shops, Coscto's ( they carry bikes ) and back up roads. 

One of the least expensive preps in the world is just planning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I never said anything about stealing a boat,,,,,,Or learning to fly a small one engine plane on a PC simulator
What was the kids name that learned to fly that way? He stole the planes when he was on the run.

Stealing is wrong. even if it is life saving

I bet if you waited at the docks or airport you could hitch a ride from someone that was bugging out.<just out of town 
In the first few days people will still have a sense of humanity and helping each other before they
turn into animals


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Trying to escape Minneapolis/St Paul via boat in a SHTF situation would be an exercise in severe frustration. First of all, this being Minnesota, we have almost as many boats as we have cars and I expect the waterways would be as jammed as the interstate. Second the Mississippi river (I.E. the most logical choice for bugging out via water) is riddled with locks and dams in this area. You could not go more than about 15-20 miles without running into one. If they are not working, the river becomes impassible. So bugging out via water is not a good option in the land of 10,000 lakes unless you are equipped to go via Lake Superior, and that would take some SERIOUS cash to be ready for an extended stay on the big lake.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colton_Harris-Moore

Interesting he only got eight years for stealing the aircraft.
I have been watching startup videos on helicopters on YouTube over and over again. Just for the engine starup noise. Mainly oh-369 and md500 with the odd 412 or twin 212.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Trying to escape Minneapolis/St Paul via boat in a SHTF situation would be an exercise in severe frustration. First of all, this being Minnesota, we have almost as many boats as we have cars and I expect the waterways would be as jammed as the interstate. Second the Mississippi river (I.E. the most logical choice for bugging out via water) is riddled with locks and dams in this area. You could not go more than about 15-20 miles without running into one. If they are not working, the river becomes impassible. So bugging out via water is not a good option in the land of 10,000 lakes unless you are equipped to go via Lake Superior, and that would take some SERIOUS cash to be ready for an extended stay on the big lake.


Sounds like you need a inflatable raft. Easy to portage and enough room for you and your bug out bag.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A raft or canoe might be an option. But it would have to be a really extreme case where I would take the chance. There is just WAY too much that could go wrong. The thing that I have considered if we are still stuck in MN if SHTF is a dirtbike. Yes, they are loud. But once you get 20-30 miles SW of the cities, the area is flat as hell and wide open prairie. It is pretty sparsely populated. So, once you got past the initial wave of exodus, I do not think the sound would as much of a problem.

(At least that is how I am trying to justify getting a couple of dirtbikes to Mrs Inor. )


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> A raft or canoe might be an option. But it would have to be a really extreme case where I would take the chance. There is just WAY too much that could go wrong. The thing that I have considered if we are still stuck in MN if SHTF is a dirtbike. Yes, they are loud. But once you get 20-30 miles SW of the cities, the area is flat as hell and wide open prairie. It is pretty sparsely populated. So, once you got past the initial wave of exodus, I do not think the sound would as much of a problem.
> 
> (At least that is how I am trying to justify getting a couple of dirtbikes to Mrs Inor. )


 Don't they make a silencer for a dirt dike? < selling point for you


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well most large cities are built on waterways so that idea of possibly using the water as a way to bypass the crowds in a bug out situation is worth consideration. The only problem I see with it is that one would be terribly exposed out on the water. So keeping low profile while bugging out would be out of the question, as to whether or not that would be an issues is anybody's guess.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Don't they make a silencer for a dirt dike? < selling point for you


You are a freakin' genius! If I could offer 362 "likes" I would!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Well most large cities are built on waterways so that idea of possibly using the water as a way to bypass the crowds in a bug out situation is worth consideration. The only problem I see with it is that one would be terribly exposed out on the water. So keeping low profile while bugging out would be out of the question, as to whether or not that would be an issues is anybody's guess.


 Hummm,,,, How about a kayak and some flat black paint? Go at night and stay close to the shore? w/ back pact? 
I think they are going to have there hands full with people in the city and the expressway. Maybe?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You can add "mufflers" to an existing dirtbike exhaust. It isnt much, just some good heat tubing, clamps, and a used muffler. There are aftermarket kits to quiet motorcycles, but they are really "just adding another muffler"
A friend used to "repack" his factory muffler with house insulation all the time, but he was using less, for more power and speed. Which was loud...
On a good new model "enduro" dirtbike, they run pretty damn quiet anyway, and I would love to go that route.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> You can add "mufflers" to an existing dirtbike exhaust. It isnt much, just some good heat tubing, clamps, and a used muffler. There are aftermarket kits to quiet motorcycles, but they are really "just adding another muffler"
> A friend used to "repack" his factory muffler with house insulation all the time, but he was using less, for more power and speed. Which was loud...
> On a good new model "enduro" dirtbike, they run pretty damn quiet anyway, and I would love to go that route.


 I saw a Honda 4/wheeler with an after market ad on muffler it was quite. 
He said that sometimes the national forest requires them. For fires and noise control - I have never checked this out tho


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were to try to bug out of the city on the water I think it would be at night and I would try to disguise the craft as best as possible. I think people leaving the city might be preoccupied with leaving by land routes or with what is happening in the streets. Yet if you are out on the water it would only take one person on shore shooting at you with a rifle to really ruin you day.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I've got one of those 1979 dualsport yamaha 500's 4 stroker, has a quiet muffler. Points magneto ignition. I've thought about selling it many times but its utility is keeps it in the shop.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

always been a plan e/f form where I am, I have plenty of small sheltered islands to check out, and lots of low speed waterways all over the east coast of qld, kyacks float my boat in this topic


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A few years ago I seriously thought of buying a small cabin cruiser and living permanently on it on the Brit waterways/canal system, but dropped the idea for a couple of reasons; firstly the British Waterways Board charge the earth for a residential licence, and secondly they patrol the riverbanks looking for people without a licence, so I decided I didn't want the hassle.
But of course in a post-apoc SHTF world we'll be able to do whatever we like..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

With a boat I agree. The odds of someone having room for a prepared person is reasonable, but in small planes I doubt it. Weight is too big an issue and people astute enough to bug out by Cessna probably have a full load. I always wanted to buy a dc3!



budgetprepp-n said:


> I never said anything about stealing a boat,,,,,,Or learning to fly a small one engine plane on a PC simulator
> What was the kids name that learned to fly that way? He stole the planes when he was on the run.
> 
> Stealing is wrong. even if it is life saving
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That's a bummer. We have such vast water ways around coastal California I doubt that'd be possible. I wonder if it's like that in Ireland?



Lucky Jim said:


> A few years ago I seriously thought of buying a small cabin cruiser and living permanently on it on the Brit waterways/canal system, but dropped the idea for a couple of reasons; firstly the British Waterways Board charge the earth for a residential licence, and secondly they patrol the riverbanks looking for people without a licence, so I decided I didn't want the hassle.
> But of course in a post-apoc SHTF world we'll be able to do whatever we like..


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

float planes are probably more common up here. Something to consider if going the plane route. In SHTF a standard runway may be hard to come by, let alone airspace.


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

A boat is a target that is easily hit. It offers no cover to speak of, and can burn rather easily. If there is no real way out, then the water way out of there will be quite long, especially when you think about how slow most boats are.

Target, slow with nowhere to hide, and no one to come help. The only way I'd consider it is if there were three or more boats, with armed men ready to answer challenges.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Uder cover of darkness with an electric motor it would be more stealthy but it is still slow and exposed.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

boats still have their bonuses, in a bug out plan, less chance of running into a road block, and some areas little chance of running into people, but for every advantage there is a disadvantage... from speed, to profile to a floating target...

storage is a massive concern with boats, but hey every steep is every steep


----------

